# Senco FinishPro 35



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

A Customer I did some work for gave me a practically 
new Senco FinishPro35 as a gift when I was done. 
I was planning to get a Bostitch 15GA Finish Nailer for my exterior
molding work, but this little bugger just might do the trick. 

Anybody have any experience with them?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I have one:whistling

:laughing:

The only thing I don't like with mine is the no mar tip keeps the gun from sinking the nail. The best I could get is a flush condition with the tip on, so I removed the tip and it works fine. Otherwise, the gun has adequate power and feels good in the hand.:thumbsup:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Me three, though I've not had the same issue of not sinking nails in all the way w/the tip on--but I've not had it on for a long time....I lost it, so I made one.
Good hand fit, balance, etc. I like it a lot.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

IMO this is just one of those guns you don't get too excited about. Nothing really special about it. Gets the job done. 

My buddy used one for maybe 5 years and it gave out recently. He had an older Senco that he went back to.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I used one a few years back...I pretty much agree with the above. It is a solid, basic gun that gets the job done...kinda exactly what a contractor needs.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

we have one, its just over 3 years old now. gets used solely for exterior trim running stainless steel nails trough it. basically for hanging azec


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I bought mine in a luggage bag with a pinner, brad nailer and 1/4" crown stapler. Entry level at best, but reliable and gets the job done.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

loneframer said:


> I bought mine in a luggage bag with a pinner, brad nailer and 1/4" crown stapler. Entry level at best, but reliable and gets the job done.


Tool barn has that set right now for $156.99 plus shipping. Get the order over $199 and the shipping is free.

http://www.toolbarn.com/senco-1y0060n.html


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

loneframer said:


> I bought mine in a luggage bag with a pinner, brad nailer and 1/4" crown stapler. Entry level at best, but reliable and gets the job done.


Ditto. I switched to hitachi 16 gauge brads pretty much exclusively but I do like 15 gauge nails for hangin interior doors.

P.s. the 18 gauge brad nailer in my set is a giant POS only works half the time you plug it in, finally gave up on it and bought a hitachi


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

I have the 42, not sure what the differences are if any. But it's been a great gun. Actually now I think about it I can't remember it ever even jamming on me but that can't be right. Nevertheless, I think Senco's are solid. :thumbsup:


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

Warren said:


> Tool barn has that set right now for $156.99 plus shipping. Get the order over $199 and the shipping is free.
> 
> http://www.toolbarn.com/senco-1y0060n.html


That's a great deal. Worth it just to have them as extras.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

that gun runs about $250 here if memory serves correct.
the bostich is normally 219 but occasionally goes on sale at hd for 179.. been thinking about picking one up but the extra cost of nails is what drives me away from it.. ill stick to my 16


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Warren said:


> Tool barn has that set right now for $156.99 plus shipping. Get the order over $199 and the shipping is free.
> 
> http://www.toolbarn.com/senco-1y0060n.html


Mine is a 4 gun kit that I picked up on closeout at HD. I believe it was marked at either 139 or 149. I circled it like a vulture a few times and struck like lightning.:laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks guys. 

For what I need (exterior molding work), it's pretty perfect then. 

Especially for the price. 

I have a set of Home Depot Husky finish nailers that I've used for interior work. Not the quality of a Bostitch or a Hitachi, but they got the job done.

I only paid $65. including tax out the door at a Home Depot closeout. 
I bought it for one job and it more than paid for itself already in the 
labor I saved (installing 4 bay windows). I recently pulled them out 
after not using them for 3 years to install some wainscoting in my 
house, fed them a few drops of oil, hooked them up to the compressor 
and BOOM! They functioned flawless. I wouldn't use them for production work, but for what they are, great value.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

I have the X-P its the best finish gun i own.:thumbsup:


----------

